# weight of 17" BBS RC?



## woofmang (Jul 25, 2001)

anyone know?
tia


----------



## woofmang (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: weight of 17" BBS RC? (woofmang)*

ttt - anybody?


----------



## the flying grape! (Dec 4, 1999)

*Re: weight of 17" BBS RC? (woofmang)*

~ 17 lbs.


----------



## woofmang (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: weight of 17" BBS RC? (the flying grape!)*

thanks!


----------

